# A Glowing World Main Thread



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 14, 2010)

*A Glowing World: Fallout RP*​



New sign ups accepted!

_A world, shaken by war. Leveled by nuclear missiles. Civilizations rose again, created by survivors. But human nature never changes. And war... War never changes. Humans fight to be on top, to be in control. Will we never learn?_

Plot: In the post nuclear-apocalyptic world, forces rise once again, threatening to take over through force. Force, after all the world has gone through. Countless dead. The population was reduced to so few. Several groups of people survived, hid in nuclear-safe vaults, reproducing, thriving. Surviving. It's been awhile since the world was nearly destroyed. There are more people now, more make-shift towns.

War has begun to spark again. Humans against humans, almost like they could care less if they became extinct, but there is a far worse, far more serious threat. Mutants. Super mutants. It has been seen that these mutated creatures may be led by an elite group of extremely powerful mutant conduits, able to mutate others.

In a world where nobody is safe, can humanity be salvaged and the threats at hand be stopped? That's for you to decide, because you are S.P.E.C.I.A.L.!

Rules:
1. If you have any questions, PM me.
2. Do not disobey me if I tell you that I consider what you did unjust. Or else I will cut you.
3. I'm GM.... Break my rules and both you and your characters may die depending on the severity.
4. No killing other people's characters without permission. Or I will kill YOURS without permission.
5. No Godmodding. If you come across a supermutant behemoth at your starting level, you will die. Without a doubt.
6. Don't control other people's characters without their permission.
7. I don't care about language or romance or anything. I mean the fucking world just ended. There are few humans left. Just.... don't go into detail about your romancing...
8. I don't feel like listing a million things so use some common sense. AND DONT BE A DICK!


OOC/Sign Up Thread


Let The End Begin!​


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 14, 2010)

Kinzey sat in his abandoned subway dwelling, chewing on a bit of hard brahmin steak. It had been about a week sense the last trader had passed by, and he would have to set off for one of the nearby towns if this continued. Maybe he could sell some-

Just then one of the nearby chains hanging from the ceiling began rattling. He had tripwires set up so that if anyone entered his area, they would get set off. He leapt up from the table, trying to remember where that chain led to...The eastern tracks!

Kinzey sprinted around and down the dead escalator. Near the sloping maw of the train tunnel stood a hunched over ghoul, shuffling around and moaning occasionally. Kinzey didn't like killing, but there was no other way to deal with ferals.

Spotting him, the feral began charging at him, its clawed arm arched back in the typical fashion. Kinzey grabbed a broken cement pillar chunk, about the size of a baseball bat, and swung, catching it on the side of the head and tossing it to the ground.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 15, 2010)

Frederic walked through the subway system, looking at his Lil' Pip 3000 to see where he was going. "Is this the way to the North Side or should I have turned left back there?" He asked himself, looking at the compass, which said East. This place really wasn't safe to wander around lost. Subways and sewers only led to one thing, ghouls. And Frederic only had 4 stims left and a Rad-Away. If he was caught in the wrong situation...

*Slam!*

He was trying to walk while looking at his Pip Boy and fell flat on his face, tripping over some sort of wire. "Oh come on." He said, pulling himself back up to his feet. Frederic shook his head. Traps were a bit, well, advanced for ferals in his opinion. As he brushed himself off, he realized the fall had turned his radio on. It echoed through the tunnels. He quickly turned it off, pulling his rifle out.

"If those weren't set by ferals, there are only two other possibilities. Raiders or the Uglies." He said in reference to Super Mutants. He checked his ammo. Five shots loaded in and 15 more in reserve. Frederic really hoped that he could leave the subway with some left. The Empire Wasteland was not a safe place. If he ran out of bullets, he would just have to start whacking things with the butt of the gun.

As Frederic kept moving, watching all around him, he heard a groan. Fucking feral. There was one coming. He saw it before it saw him and began to sneak on it. Frederic moved quickly and quietly and smacked the butt of the hunting rifle into the ghoul's head, knocking it down. As it began to get back up, Frederic let off one shot into its head. The noise echoed through the tunnels. Between that and the radio, Frederic began to realize he wasn't doing himself any favors.

He moved into one of the station sections and crouched down in the shadows as he saw someone. He closed his Pip Boy to prevent any light. The person had bashed in a feral's skull. Frederic could only assume that he was the one who had set the traps. "A raider." He said to himself, cocking his gun in case he needed it.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 15, 2010)

The feral wasn't done yet. It was getting up, and it was mad. He whipped out his trusty laser pistol, and fired off a shot to the head. Your average laser pistol would need more to take down a ghoul, but this was no average laser pistol. It had the name "Protectron's Gaze" etched on the side, and fired off a cluster of shots instead of one. He didn't know who's it was, but he was glad they made it. It had saved his ass countless times.

He grabbed a nearby broom and began sweeping the ashes into the subway tracks, wistling "I Don't Want To Set The World on Fire" by the Ink Spots. Good stuff. Kinzey had fried many enemies this way, and found that a lasered creature's ashes and a plasma'ed one's goo congealed into a cementish substance. Indeed, some parts of the tracks were already level with the sides from the mixture.

Just then he heard a shot behind him. He spun around, drawing his pistol. *"Raider, Super, or friendly?"* he called out, trying to locate them. *"Or any combination thereof"*.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 15, 2010)

Frederic coughed. "Well, I was going to ask you the same exact question." He said, putting his gun away with a sigh. Frederic had a slight French accent, but not enough of one for it to affect how he said words or anything. "Name's Frederic. And I suppose you are the one who put that wire back there and made me fall on my face?" He asked, a slight laugh in his voice, slightly in relief that he wasn't falling into the hands of Super Mutants.

Frederic flipped open his Pip Boy to shine some light. He cautiously began to walk toward the man who he stumbled upon, making sure there were no threats in the area. "I don't suppose you know how to get to the nearest town from here, do you?" He asked with a smile. "I need to buy some ammo and supplies, maybe find some work. There's always someone in the Wastes who needs some creature or something killed. Great way to make some Caps." He added, giving a reason.

Frederic walked up to the man who seemed to know this area pretty well, almost like he lived there and held out his hand. "Nice to meet you, my good sir." He said, accidentally kicking up some ghoul ashes. He coughed as he breathed some in. Frederic hoped that this man had some things to offer, information or otherwise.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking at the man's hand a bit, Kinzey nodded, turning away. *"I suppose you're trustable"*. He crouched down, pulling the wire back to its original position and reseting it. *"My name's Kinzey. Nice to see a friendly face"*. He stood up and smiled at the man. *"And it wasn't my fault you tripped over a wire meant only to fool ghouls"*. He proceded to where Fredric had entered, reseting that wire. *"Infact you're just in luck, as I planned on heading off for Yonne tomorrow. This'd be the Richard Street subway station, and about half a day's ghoul infested treck south is the East 22nd Street station, where we can go uptop to Yonne"*. He then headed back up the escalator, where no chains were rattling, and he visibly relaxed. *"They're a strange bunch of people in Yonne, but they have a nice selection of shit that they'll be glad to sell ya"*.

*"So you can proceed on your own or stick with me. Your call"*.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 15, 2010)

*Frederic*

Frederic thought it over for a second. "Well, seeing as though I am running low on ammunition at the moment and you seem to be a mighty fine shot yourself, I suppose that when I weigh my options, I have none better than to stick with you." He said, flipping his rifle to his hands to examine his ammo. 19 shots left. He would have to start getting creative. 

Frederic took seat on a slightly destroyed bench. "Yonne then. Never been there, but if they've got the supplies, I've got the caps." He said, looking up at Kinzey. "So then, what's your story? Why are you living in the subway? When I think subway, I think of ghouls and the Uglies. Certainly you have some perfectly rational, non-insane reason for making your nest in this... place?" Frederic asked, setting his rifle next to himself.

------------
*Buzz*

"I said 200 caps and that's final!" The man yelled.

Buzz shook her head. "Nuh-uh, honey. 500 caps or I leave you to the Super Mutants. Now do you want my services or not?" She asked in her Australian accent, throwing a grenade into the air and catching it again.

The trader groaned and slammed his fist, in anger, into the side of the pack Brahmin. It let out a loud groan. He patted the spot he hit. "These are medical supplies! People need these to survive!"

Buzz simply smiled. "Yeah, I know. And unless you pay me the 500 caps, these supplies aren't going to make it to Yonne. And people, including you, will die." She explained, adjusting her old modified Enclave Power Armor from her time there. She wore no helmet though.

"Fine. 500 caps." The trader gave in and they began moving, handing Buzz the caps.

Buzz quickly stashed away the caps. "Just in time. Super Mutant at 3 o'Clock." She said, pulling out her plasma rifle and running at the grotesque creature that held a lead pipe.

The Super Mutant swung the pipe and missed Buzz, who shot the plasma rifle at the beast's right leg. It cried out in pain, opening its mouth. Buzz took a grenade and pulled out the pin and promptly shoved it in the Mutant's mouth.

"Say goodnight, fucker." Buzz said with a blown kiss and began running away. The Mutant tried to follow, limping on its injured leg, but the grenade did its magic, splashing a healthy coat of super mutant juice all over the ground as the upper half of the body became no more.

Buzz made it back to the trader, smiling and giving a thumbs up.

"You couldn't have just taken it out with your rifle?" The trader asked.

Buzz scratched the back of her head. "Well yeah, I could have, but then it wouldn't be so delightfully explosive. Plus now, you _know_ that thing's dead." She explained as they continued walking.


----------



## thirteen (Jun 15, 2010)

richard coldman

richard was wandering around. he just went back from a job he had...2 year passed with that trader...and it all ended with a BOOM after a super mutant explode them all with a rocket launcher while he was away...

"*sigh* i hope i can find new job..."

he tried to find a new town...the town he was in before pretty much got screwed...it was too small. 

he yelled "DAMN ALL THOSE GUN!!!" and punched hard on the floor,his face full of anger and pain. the only thing he was  sure is than he would find someone. foe or friend he didn't cared. he really needed to bash the face out of someone. 

full of confusion, he ran in a random direction...then felt down a hill.

after rolling down there, he looked around him..."DAMN IT!" 

ant nest...his hand went into fist...his face in a rage...he never lost himself like that...his luck lost him so he had nothing anymore.he rushed to the first damn giant ant he saw to squash his head into million of little pieces shouting a war cry

"FOR JULIAAAAN!" only this man in his head...it was a father to him...a brother...a friend. everything.

((OOC::::yeah thats some more background i just come up with to start my story ^_^ if you got a problem with any just tell me))


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 15, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic:*

Kinzey put on as serious a face as he could, and said *"Of course I have a valid reason. See, I'm down here because every time I return to the surface my father, Romulock, king of the mole people tries to marry me off to some random super mutant"*. But he couldn't do it. By the time he was done, he was laughing his ass off. *"Ah, I'm sorry. No, I live here because, well, I was able to set up security, and, well, the tower"*. He pointed over to the corner of the platform, where a makeshift ladder led up into a hole in the ceiling where light flooded in. *"Come on"* he called, walking over to it.

Pulling himself up the ladder, Kinzey climbed out into the light. the ladder led up into a cage-like metal structure. The meshing was close enough together that no creature could get in. In one direction the tunnel-esque pathway was crushed flat by a large chunk of building that had fallen long ago, so no one could get in that way. The other part had the end lying atop the subway station, so the path curved upward that way, but he was able to climb up on the metal material. At the very end of the tower, it began coming closer together, and at the very end, a makeshift platform was built, giving a high up view of the city. In two directions over the sides of the area, thick wires hung. Kinzey believed this tower had been used to channel electricity around the city. If a random trader that had passed by was correct, it was called a "transformer tower". Kinzey didn't care either way, as it offered a safe haven on the rare occasion a group of things smarter than ghouls attacked, such as raiders. Plus, it was interesting coming up here on occasion to check the area. He'd bought a telescope from another merchant, and he occasionaly saw interesting things going on. Usualy fighting, but hey; you gotta entertain yourself somehow, right?

*"It's definetely a find and a half, hmm?"* he asked Fredric.


----------



## thirteen (Jun 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





thirteen said:


> richard coldman
> 
> richard was wandering around. he just went back from a job he had...2 year passed with that trader...and it all ended with a BOOM after a super mutant explode them all with a rocket launcher while he was away...
> 
> ...








he get to the first ant and skilfully hit his head after dodging a bite. he skilfully crushed the head of this weak worker. he then notice more and more ant go out of the pit

"what was i thinking!" he said when he noticed the red ant going out...those are real deal

he start running away up the hill with a dozen of ants chasing after him

"think...must be a way!" 

he continued to run looking around him..."they'r closing in...its no use" 

he sudently turn around and rush at the first fire ant warior he see. when he came in range,like he knew it would,it started to spit fire to him. he dodged it by going sideway then jumping on his direction

"GO AND KILL YOUR FRIEND!"

he landed on the ant back then grabbed his antennae,then rip it off by letting himself slide down from it, he find himself laying on ground in front of a giant soldier ant "SHIT!" he try to hold the ant head but it fail as he get bitten at the shoulder "GO AWAY!"he kick him with both feet and take advantage of the situation to run away as the fire and warrior would make a diversion.

 when he made sure they were no where to see, he continue his random wandering in this sick world,wounded and tierd.

after a while of walking, he finally notice three silhouette...they seemed humanoid. he started walking to them. when he came in range of view he noticed tow man and one laying on the ground. the one laying on the ground had a power armor on...the other man was a skinny mutant with a pistol in hand and the other one a male human with a machine gun. he start walking to them hand in the air

"please...help me"

they both looked at him pointing they'r gun to his face ''STOP MOVING!!!'' they shouted. Richard didn't messed around

''i just need a direction...i need to find a city or something...i have nothing left''

they looked at each other as the pointed me a direction...at west

as i started to walk to there,i heard the sound of a gun loading...*don't tell me...ah damn!* he started to run thinking than they were about to kill him...but a gunfire went from in front of him instead. tow man with power suit went out of behind a rock one with a sniper rifle and the other one with an assault rifle. the bullet of the first one go so close of him than he heard the air moving next to his ear. he quickly jumped down to his right hiding behind a rock as he heard many gun shot and scream...but why? there was only 4 people...

he looked at his leg...damn it...a huge hole were in it...probably the rifle. he   started loosing consciousness as he lost too much blood and exhausted himself too much..is this the end?


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2010)

Lerne slowly walked into the subway system with his 10mm Pistol loaded. He heard a few groans up ahead. Stupid Ferals. Oh well he could just walk around them. As he got past them one of the ferals randomly walked in his direction. He trained his pistol on it. If he fired the other ferals would hear and come at him altogether.
The feral sniffed and screeched before launching itself at him. Lerne quickly double-tapped the trigger and shot the feral twice in the head. The other ferals ran at him. Crap if only he'd brought some more ammo or a faster shooting gun like an SMG.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 20, 2010)

*Frederic*

A find and a half? Hardly even a half in Frederic's opinion. Out in the wastes, a good find to him would be some food, meds, or some ammo. Of course, who was he to judge? He took a quick look around. "Sure, it's not bad." Frederic said, beginning to descend the ladder. He jumped off a few step early for speed's sake. As he walked toward a bench to sit down, he heard some gunshots followed by some chains rattling. Frederic scratched his head.

He called back up to Kinzey. "The chains are rattling. I believe that means we way have company?" Frederic took a guess based on the tripwires. "Also heard some gunshots, so get your ass back down here." He said, grabbing his gun.

---------------

*Buzz*

Buzz sidestepped the lead pipe of a raider. "Good lord..." She mumbled, grabbing the raider's arm and throwing him down to the ground before giving him a shot at close range from her plasma rifle, goopifying him. She began to feel a sharp pain in her arm. She was shot. "See, Jack? This is why you should listen to me more often!" Buzz yelled at him, tossing a grenade over at the gun-wielding raider in a high arc. Before it hit the ground, Buzz took a shot at it while it was in front of the Raider.

*BOOM!*

The raider's head blasted clean off. "Now if that ain't a pretty sight." Buzz said with a smile, putting away her rifle and walking back over to Jack, giving him a good knock in the head with her fist. "You idiot. I told you to hold it until we got to a nearby settlement, but no, you just had to whip your dick out and piss at a raider camp. Who's the one you hired to protect you?" She asked.

"Um... you." Jack responded, hesitating.

"Damn right. So you should probably take my advice and listen to me or else I will blow your junk off. And it will hurt. And then you wouldn't have to piss at a raider camp. Following me?" Buzz threatened. Jack simply nodded in answer. "Right then, come on. We oughta keep moving."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 20, 2010)

Lerne quickly rolled out of the way of the ferals. He shot a feral twice in the head before shooting another one in the leg,cripling it, and sidestepped the last two. He elbowed one's head and shot the other one in the leg and head before turning and runn further into the subway system. "Damn Ferals nearly hurt me." Lerne said as he put a new magazine into the pistol.


----------



## thirteen (Jun 21, 2010)

richard coldman:

i slowly came back to myself as i felled a cold plate on my back...i slowly opened my eye and been blinded by a light

''where...am i?''

i tryed to get up...but realized my hands and feet were tied.

''whats going on...''

another man voice ''shut up already! your lucky enough to be here right now...gahh i have no idea what went in the head of Derek when he took you in...''

i looked at him...he had a power armor but her removed his helmet...he had short black hair and brown eye. he stared at me with a awkward expression

''your better get useful...your the first ghoul getting inside of here...'' he poked his brotherhood of Steel emblem... ''OH...that explain allot...'' i got up... finally i'm free!  
i offered my hand to the man with the best smile i could do with my ugly face ''i may be ugly but i know how to live...my name is Richard Coldman. I'm...I used to be a guard for a group of traders...but those damn super mutant...they just killed them all and they didn't even steal anything!'' i took a deep breath... ''i'm sorry...i tend to get carried away when i talk about those...abomination!...anyway...so you are from the brotherhood of Steel?''

the man looked at him...i had no idea what he was thinking. ''ill make you meet Derek...he will be the one giving information...'' he sighed ''we didn't found any weapon when we found you...sorry i think it got stolen or something'' i laughed ''don't worry about it...i don't need any weapon!'' i hit my fist between them ''my fist do the job...anyway! where is this...Derek?"   the man raised a eyebrow...i guess he find it crazy to be unarmed in this mess...well we are two. he made me sign to follow him. so did i.

he was 2 floor above our current location...the building was pretty dirty but seemed really solid. a pretty good choice for a hideout. everyone i passed by looked at me like i was some sort of weird animal or something...anyway we entered Derek office. i lay my back on a wall and offered the chair to my doc. he looked at me, surprised. but sat down anyway. i looked at Derek with my ugly smile once again. ''i owe a big one to both of you! but i wondered...are you from brotherhood of Steel?''

Derek took the lead: ''it was nothing...but we would need your help for something. and no we are not...we used to be.you should have noticed our insignia is all gray with a stabbed skull... we leaved to serve a cause we think is more crucial and way less selfish. we want to eradicate all super mutant and raiders...but specially super mutant. i hope you don't feel...''
i cut him in the middle of his speech "i don't care if you want me in or not...for now on ill leech around with you...lets say...i don't really like those super mutant also and alone i cant do much'' Derek looked at him with no real expression...thinking about what to answer ''alright...then i'm sure you will like the task i have for you..." he searched in a box not so far of his desk and threw me a piece of cloth with the insignia on it ''tie it wherever you want...so people know your with us...for now. your task is simple. you will asist a team assigned to a search and destroy mission...we are short of people and we have no one else...so be grateful we take in someone like you even if its for one simple mission!''    derek: "you will work with me on that...welcome in the brotherhood of skull..."he laughed ''sory i cant help it...i never tough i would saw a ghoul in our rank!'' i stared at the cloth piece...and tied it tightly on my right arm. "brotherhood of skull heh?" i talked more for myself...seem like i found myself a new job. and payback occasion on the same go. "i wont deceive you...seem like everyone will have to deal with me now cause im planing to stay here for quite long time..." i got off the wall with a determined look ''okay...so what's your name doc?" he looked at me with an amused smile "call me doc if you feel like it...but you gotta be warned...ill call you ghoul face from now on!"  i weakly punched his shoulder "then doc...lets get going i cant wait to squash some mutant!" 

so we got up and went out of the office...seem like i finally found a place for myself...lets hope ill get accepted somehow...


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 23, 2010)

Kinzey ran down the metal girders, jumped down the ladder hole, and glanced at the chains. *"South eastern tracks. Let's go!"*

But instead of going down the escalators, he ran across the metro platform towards one of the exits. Then, he opened the door to the woman's restroom, pulled open the third stall door, and jumped through a hole in the floor.

It led to a roughly hewn stoon passageway. *"This place was excavated by fire ants"* he wispered to Fredric. *"It leads around behind the tripwire down at the southeast tracks. We have to be quiet, though, as we're quickly approaching that area"*. They slowly creapt through the tunnel, and eventually found the exit at a utility corridor. immediately to their right was a door leading onto the tracks. He pressed his finger to his lips, slowly opened the door, and slipped out.

Kinzey immediately turned to his right, which led to the station, and examined the area. A few dozen feet away from them was the figure. *"Stop right there!"* he called.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2010)

Lerne turned around to see the person who called for him to stop right where he was. "Hey I'm just looking for supplies so I can stay alive!" Lerne called back with his gun behind his back so this person couldn't see it. "I'd have my father do it but he is dead so I have get to this stuff myself."


----------

